# Artest Suspension Thread (merged)



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Any suspension news about Artest yet?*

They said on the Boston news that Danny Ainge has called the NBA office several times trying to get him suspended.

I am a Celtics fan and I think if they suspend him it is based solely on his past discressions. They would never do this to a player like Shaq or Duncan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Artest said he gave a statement to a league official on Sunday morning and was assured that he would not be suspended.
> 
> But an NBA spokesman said officials are still reviewing the play and have not made a decision.
> 
> The Celtics are lobbying hard for a suspension.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2004/news/story?id=1785151


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

The league hates Artest so they will try to suspend him..........I would rather have it be on Game 2 than later on.........


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't see how it was an altercation. There were no punches or hits.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ainge is funny. He has no one who can guard Artest, and he locks down Pierce, so hes calling to try to make sure he gets suspended? If this was the other way around, and it was say, Pierce who got off the bench, I doubt we would even be talking about it.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Ainge figures he can't win with the pathetic team he put together so why not cheat to get his own way. (It looks really bad that we won last year against essentially the same Indiana team but we are sucking big time this year.)
They need to base this rule on intent. Artest ran back. As soon as he realized what he did he fixed it. He should not be suspended for that.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

They need to make a decison soon. We need time to practice with Harrington as a starter.

I don't think Artest will be suspended because of his "past discressions". If the NBA sees this situation as a "Fight" or classifies it and looks at it as if it was a "Fight" then yes, Artest should get suspended. This isn't a new rule and any player, from Peja, to Shaq to Duncan to Artest should get suspended for it.

It's a clear rule. Do not leave the bench area if a fight breaks out. It just matters how they classify this. 

Which ever may be the case, i hope they make the decison soon. Like tonight or Monday morning.

But i don't think we will have any problems without Artest. The game will be much closer, but Harrington can do a solid job on Paul Pierce and i'm sure Fred Jones or Jonathan Bender would step up, both on defense and scoring.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I really don't see how it was a fight. Only words were exchanged.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

BTW, i just saw this on Pacers.com:



> "I talked to the league and I'm not going to be suspended," Artest said.


Link: http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/artest_nba_040418.html

I have a hard time believing that the NBA would lie to Artest.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*hez out*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2004/news/story?id=1785567


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*shakes head* Looks like Ron Artest is another of Stu Jackson's victims. First Bob Sura now this. And it also looks like Richard Jefferson got off potentially scot-free for doing the SAME EXACT THING. It seems like instead of actually making good judgements, Stu suspends people just to suspend them. Somebody plz clear out that front office...

And what's even WORSE, they lied to him about it. And people ask whats wrong with the NBA today? Look no farther than the front office my friends.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> *shakes head* Looks like Ron Artest is another of Stu Jackson's victims. First Bob Sura now this. And it also looks like Richard Jefferson got off potentially scot-free for doing the SAME EXACT THING. It seems like instead of actually making good judgements, Stu suspends people just to suspend them. Somebody plz clear out that front office...
> 
> And what's even WORSE, they lied to him about it. And people ask whats wrong with the NBA today? Look no farther than the front office my friends.


five stars for you young man........

This is crap...We will still win game two but I hate how the league has a certain few players who always get the worse end of deals......


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

*NBA suspends Ron Artest for Game 2 against the Celtics*



> Pacers forward Ron Artest has been suspended one game for leaving the immediate vicinity of the bench during an altercation, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Senior Vice President, Basketball Operations. Artest will miss Game 2 of the first-round series with Boston on Tuesday night at Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> The incident came after Brandon Hunter took down Jermaine O'Neal as the two battled for rebound position on Fred Jones' 3-pointer with 8:01 remaining in the second quarter. O'Neal then exchanged words with Hunter and Davis as a throng of players moved toward center court. Artest, who reportedly will be named Defensive Player of the Year Monday, took a couple of steps onto the court, turned around and returned to the bench. He said a representative from the office of NBA Competition and Rules Committee Chairman Stu Jackson took a statement Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/artest_nba_040418.html


----------



## indiana_07_pacers (Apr 16, 2004)

i like richard jefferson but he better get suspended.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

stu jackson is screwing around wit Artest.. i never like him (stu), danny ainge either.. pathetic losers


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> This is crap...We will still win game two but I hate how the league has a certain few players who always get the worse end of deals......


That is messed up...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

there was BARELY an altercation with Jermaine and Hunter.
there was BARELY an altercation with Williams and Kidd. 

Its not like Artest ran to them. he stepped a few feet in. 
Its not like Jefferson ran to them. he stepped a few feet in.

Artest got suspended, Jefferson did not.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Indystarza</b>!
> stu jackson is screwing around wit Artest.. i never like him (stu), danny ainge either.. pathetic losers


Yeah me too. I never really liked Aingle either for some reason. I never respected guys who go out and call the league themselfs to get a guy suspended. As for Stu Jackson, he's a loser also like you said, he suspends guys he hates. 

But i hope the Boston fans are proud of the game Hunter had. If the other 11 guys on that team we as consistant as he was in game 1, Boston will tear us apart. He bangs up O'Neal, then he gets Artest suspended...... 

I still don't think Boston will win, the series, and game 2.

BTW, nice game by the Bruins tonight...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Now don't start picking on Boston's other teams. Quite a few Celtics fans have been on Indiana's side about this whole situation.
Including myself.

I still don't see why Jefferson from NJ wasn't suspended.
He did the same thing and was totally let off the hook.




> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah me too. I never really liked Ainge either for some reason. I never respected guys who go out and call the league themselfs to get a guy suspended. As for Stu Jackson, he's a loser also like you said, he suspends guys he hates.
> ...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Now don't start picking on Boston's other teams. Quite a few Celtics fans have been on Indiana's side about this whole situation.
> Including myself.
> 
> ...


lol it's all good. I meant it as a joke that's all. I guess it was a low blow. But, i was actually rooting for the Bruins as my team, the Sabres, didn't make it. lol

Back to the topic, we missed Artest more then i thought we would. Boston was making easy baskets and we showed trouple scoring until Croshere and Jones started to spread their defense apart.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You are forgiven



> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> lol it's all good. I meant it as a joke that's all. I guess it was a low blow. But, i was actually rooting for the Bruins as my team, the Sabres, didn't make it. lol
> ...


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i did not see the jefferson thing so i don't know why they didn't suspend jefferson. but if the other posters were right in that jefferson did the same thing as artest, then there is a pretty pathetic double standard going on. however on any account- both should be suspended. not that i think it is a fair thing to do to a guy who did not really interupt or interfere with anything but because it is what the current rulebook says.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> i did not see the jefferson thing so i don't know why they didn't suspend jefferson. but if the other posters were right in that jefferson did the same thing as artest, then there is a pretty pathetic double standard going on. however on any account- both should be suspended. not that i think it is a fair thing to do to a guy who did not really interupt or interfere with anything but because it is what the current rulebook says.


Say it ain't so! Clownskull is back. I am impressed. How have you been buddy?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Ainge figures he can't win with the pathetic team he put together so why not cheat to get his own way. (It looks really bad that we won last year against essentially the same Indiana team but we are sucking big time this year.)
> They need to base this rule on intent. Artest ran back. As soon as he realized what he did he fixed it. He should not be suspended for that.


my God, you are so Anti-Celtics it sickens me. You are not a fan. You are definitely not a fan of theirs. You are a turncoat. 

Rules are rules pal. Why should they bend them for Artest. You look for every convenient manner that you can criticize Ainge, even when it involves stretching the truth and looking insane.

Good luck with all that!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Artest was suspended and it's over. I think we need to let it go. I think it's funny how Boston fans get more into the arguement of rather Artest should have been suspended then Indy fans. lol

It's in the past and the Pacers won. He'll be back Friday night, and that's the only thing we should be talking about, that invloves Artest.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Artest was suspended and it's over. I think we need to let it go. I think it's funny how Boston fans get more into the arguement of rather Artest should have been suspended then Indy fans. lol
> 
> It's in the past and the Pacers won. He'll be back Friday night, and that's the only thing we should be talking about, that invloves Artest.


I'm not getting into it, I just find humor in the fact that Ainge is supposedly blamed when it was Caroll who made the call, and regardless, a rule is a rule. Some people are trying to blame the Celtic brass for the NBA's rule and enforcement of it. That's lame.

In the end, it is a stupid rule and should be applied across the board to no one, unless they actively get involved in the altercation.

Let's be honest. I would be willing to bet that O'Neal, Artest, and Miller could be suspended for the next two games and you'd still beat us 4-0. You're right, it's in the past, and it's not like it ever really mattered. Point blank, the Celtics suck. If you guys don't sweep us it is a disgrace for your team. But I think you will. And please take care of the Pistons and Nets, I hate them.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Let's be honest. I would be willing to bet that O'Neal, Artest, and Miller could be suspended for the next two games and you'd still beat us 4-0.


I definately would not argue that.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

He isn't as Celtics fan. He is a Paul Pierce fan. There is a huge difference.

Celtics fans from Boston are very knowledgable and this loser follows me around and anytime I say anything remotely real he whines and complains I am not a real fan.
He doesn't even live in Boston or go to any games or support the TEAM in any way. Just ignore him.
If it was Pierce who had been thrown out he would be the biggest whiner in the Country.




> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Artest was suspended and it's over. I think we need to let it go. I think it's funny how Boston fans get more into the arguement of rather Artest should have been suspended then Indy fans. lol
> 
> It's in the past and the Pacers won. He'll be back Friday night, and that's the only thing we should be talking about, that invloves Artest.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Danny Ainge made the call. It was reported on all the Boston TV stations so why do you insist on trying to make things up.
Carroll could have called too but it was in fact Danny Ainge who made several call's to the NBA office.
Deal with it. That is the facts.




> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not getting into it, I just find humor in the fact that Ainge is supposedly blamed when it was Caroll who made the call, and regardless, a rule is a rule. Some people are trying to blame the Celtic brass for the NBA's rule and enforcement of it. That's lame.
> ...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I find it funny that the Celtics are so upset. It just adds the greatness that is this series. I think I'd enjoy this series the most out of any of them even if I was not a Pacer fan. Probably the most physical playoff series.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I am not enjoying this series. It sickens me to see my team suck against a team we beat last year.

The only difference with last year/this year is your coach and while I realize this is a big difference coinsidering who the idiot was who coached you. (Sorry not a big Isiah fan)
If last years Celtics team was playing your team this year we would at least be putting in a fight. 
Actually IMO we would be playing the NO Hornets instead and the fight wouldn't be coming till next round.

I don't know why the players are so mad. They refuse to blame themselves and the fact that they stink (which is probably the real problem) and insist on finding otehr ways to motivate themslves. I guess making stuff up is a way to go. Just not the way it went in the past.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I am not enjoying this series. It sickens me to see my team suck against a team we beat last year.


You gotta admit that there are some nice dunks and the rivalry is intense.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I am sorry but no, I am not enjoying this series at all.
I can't take show off players like Ricky Davis. That isn't what Celtics basketball is all about to me.

I don't think the rivalry is that intense. There are only 3 players from last years team on this years.

I don't know. I might find some joy if the Celtics were competing ( or at least trying) but this years team is not only a bust because of their losing but because they are the biggest group of whiners I have ever encountered in all my years of watching this team.
They are too quick to blame someone else and not themselves.
Team wasn't like that last year (even Pierce wasn't as bad)





> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> You gotta admit that there are some nice dunks and the rivalry is intense.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I am sorry but no, I am not enjoying this series at all.
> I can't take show off players like Ricky Davis. That isn't what Celtics basketball is all about to me.
> 
> ...


Alright, I understand your point.

But I think last year it was more of the Pacers beating themselves than the Celtics beating the Pacers. We gave up to leads by 18 or something.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll let you keep your opinion and give mine this way.

I am not discussing the Pacers with a Pacer fan on the Pacers board I would like to keep my life. I will say one thing.
Our team last year never gave up and they deserve some respect and credit for that.





> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Alright, I understand your point.
> ...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I'll let you keep your opinion and give mine this way.
> 
> I am not discussing the Pacers with a Pacer fan on the Pacers board I would like to keep my life. I will say one thing.
> Our team last year never gave up and they deserve some respect and credit for that.


Agreed, but you can hold an 18 point lead just playing decently, not even exceptionaly.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> He isn't as Celtics fan. He is a Paul Pierce fan. There is a huge difference.
> 
> Celtics fans from Boston are very knowledgable and this loser follows me around and anytime I say anything remotely real he whines and complains I am not a real fan.
> ...



sorry lastlaughingstock, but you are #1 on most people's ignore list. You are a pathetic loser. I live in Boston. You are not a real fan. You know nothing about how I support the team. Actually, I am a season ticket holder. 

Furthermore, I don't give a ***t about PP. I hope he is traded. You are mixing me up with Truth34.

You just have a har*on for Danny Ainge and want to see him dead. Your criticism would be fine, as Danny deserves a lot, but its so one-sided its ridiculous. Total bias, 24-7. 

go away, you are wasting my time peon!


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL please don't think that I am going to care what you say.

Have you read your posts the last few days. You sound just as bad as I do and at least I know what I am talking about.
Your a liar about season tickets. Your on this board with minutes on the ending of every game.

Sorry Pacer fans. I will ignore the liar so not to mess your board.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> LOL please don't think that I am going to care what you say.
> 
> Have you read your posts the last few days. You sound just as bad as I do and at least I know what I am talking about.
> ...


You gotta love when you're team makes the other team's fans fight amongst themselves.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Only problem is he isn't a Celtic fan. He is a Paul Pierce fan and no matter how much whining he does about Pierce now that the team sucks doesn't change that. He think it makes him look more legit if he trashes Pierce.  
He isn't even from Boston and now claims he is a season ticket holder. lol

I am a realist. I am not your typical fan who is going to bow down to every single move made by a team.
Blind biased fans make me sick.




> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Only problem is he isn't a Celtic fan. He is a Paul Pierce fan and no matter how much whining he does about Pierce now that the team sucks doesn't change that. He think it makes him look more legit if he trashes Pierce.
> He isn't even from Boston and now claims he is a season ticket holder. lol
> 
> ...



wrong again. I was born in Boston and have lived my whole life there except for college and law school.
Also, being a season ticket holder does not mean you have to go to every game laughable, there are other commitments in life.

I am not a PP fan, but you are a full-blown Antoine homer. You would kiss his *** if he put it right in your face. You are the ultimate homer. You are right, you are not the typical fan. Not every fan is a drunk lunatic!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*pops some pop corn*


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL This is my last post on the subject because the Pacers are having a great year and deserve for their board to be left alone. Some people are unwilling to do that (and not just at this board)

Good luck to Reggie and the Pacers.



> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> *pops some pop corn*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Two Thumbs Way Up - Ebert and Roeper

Great Drama with fiery arguments. Soft Ending.


----------

